# Pics of my 2013 CC R-Line



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Pics of my 2013 CC R-Line - Updated Accident Pics*

These are just some quick iPhone pics. I'm looking for some feedback as to what wheels I should get. I'm going to get 19's for sure. Let me know what you think would look best. THREAD UPDATED WITH ACCIDENT PIC FROM DECEMBER 2015.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I like the 19" 5-spoke Audi wheel used on RS 5, TT RS and A4/S4 with the black optic package (silver finish, not the Ti colored ones). 

Does your R-line come with headlight washer nozzles? The spec sheet for 2014 models shows this feature only on the 3.6 4Motion Executive. Silver looks really nice on the R-line. Congratulations on the new ride!


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i am really starting to love silver again. the shadowing really accentuate the body lines. the car amazing man, congrats on the purchase. 

here is a gallery of my favorite silver cc. its not a '13, but i'm sure you can draw some inspiration. 
http://www.adamsrotors.com/gallery/?album=2&gallery=10


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

love that color on the new rline :thumbup:


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. I'm pretty happy with the silver color as well. My previous car was a black on black 2009 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro. I miss the Quattro but I haven't missed the black for one second.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm leaning toward the Avant Garde M550 in satin silver. Any feedback about this brand or style on the CC? 

http://avantgardewheels.com/m550.php


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Must admit I'm still a fan of the VMR 710. I know these wheels have been around a while but I can't really find anything new that I like better (in my price range). 

http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels_v710.html


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally had a chance to clean her up properly


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

These are the wheels I'm considering...any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Both are great choices :thumbup:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Completely agree with other comments about how great the R Line looks in Silver! I regret the black as its a total PITA to keep clean. Yours looks fantastic!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes 19in wheels fill fit just right for the this body style, any plans on lowering? 

Andy


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

My last car was black as well...so much work to keep it clean but it looks great new.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Yes 19in wheels fill fit just right for the this body style, any plans on lowering?
> 
> Andy


 Yes, 19's and lowered for sure...but I don't have the cash to do it all right now. I still haven't decided on which to do first - wheels or coilovers.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

So I'm gonna go with the M550's for sure. Hope they look great on the CC. I think I will be the first to run this set. I can't find any images with this wheel on a CC. Wish I could run 9.5 in the back but I'm just going to run 8.5 all around to make my life a little easier.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm starting to warm up to the new refresh. Looks great and the wheel choice will look good :beer:


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

benspeed83 said:


> So I'm gonna go with the M550's for sure. Hope they look great on the CC. I think I will be the first to run this set. I can't find any images with this wheel on a CC. Wish I could run 9.5 in the back but I'm just going to run 8.5 all around to make my life a little easier.


Ben - great looking wheels. Any updated picts of the CC?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

The wheel design you have chosen is fine but a rather basic 5-spoke design. It's a very persoanl choice but I prefer the stock Mallory wheels to those, especially if there was a 19" Mallory replica. Another great choice would be a 19" Interlagos replicas. I think Hartmann makes one of those.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally did it. Ended up with the Niche Targa wheels in the following specs: 

Front 
19x8.5 
34mm Offset 
Going to run 235/35/19 

Rear 
19x9.5 
50mm Offset 
Going to run 245/35/19 
May need to add a 5mm spacer 

Got a great deal on the wheels...about $925 including shipping (on my UPS account). 

Mine are on the way but will look just like these:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> Finally did it. Ended up with the Niche Targa wheels in the following specs:
> 
> Front
> 19x8.5
> ...


 Should look sweet silver on silver. Please post pics after mounting.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Should look sweet silver on silver. Please post pics after mounting.


 Will do but it may be a few weeks. I still need to purchase tires and coilovers. Pretty sure I'm going to go HPA SHS on the coilovers. No idea on tires yet.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> Will do but it may be a few weeks. I still need to purchase tires and coilovers. Pretty sure I'm going to go HPA SHS on the coilovers. No idea on tires yet.


 
Very nice wheel choice! 
I just bought Federal 595 tires (245-35-19) for my new Vossen 082's. 
Installing over the weekend. 
Read some good reviews on the Federals (these are quite popular in the other hemisphere) and I paid only $121 each for them. Figured it's worth a shot! 

TM


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice wheel choice!
> I just bought Federal 595 tires (245-35-19) for my new Vossen 082's.
> Installing over the weekend.
> Read some good reviews on the Federals (these are quite popular in the other hemisphere) and I paid only $121 each for them. Figured it's worth a shot!
> ...


 I love Vossens...probably my favorite wheel collection but a little too much out of my price range. I will check out the Federals. Thanks for the heads up. Where did you get them?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> Very nice wheel choice!
> I just bought Federal 595 tires (245-35-19) for my new Vossen 082's.
> Installing over the weekend.
> Read some good reviews on the Federals (these are quite popular in the other hemisphere) and I paid only $121 each for them. Figured it's worth a shot!
> ...


 Not going the with 3SDM wheels anymore?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Subscribing. Silver R-Line plus this excellent wheel choice will look stellar.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have the wheels ready to install but I am going to wait for these puppies to get installed first:

HPA SHS Coilovers


Quick Pic of a Wheel - all dresses up and no where to go


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> I have the wheels ready to install but I am going to wait for these puppies to get installed first:
> 
> HPA SHS Coilovers
> 
> ...



Nice choices!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

TM


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Those look real nice cant wait to see them on the car:thumbup:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Fantastic. Good tire choice, too.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Car looks great! May it have a safe and enjoyment filled future.

[email protected]


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Those look real nice cant wait to see them on the car:thumbup:


What ever happened to the pics?


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Before - August 2013


After - December 2015
I was hit from behind by a high school kid - so hard it slammed me into the SUV in front of me. Took it from both ends. Ouch. And believe it or not the insurance company is paying almost 13k to fix it. I feel like they should have just salvaged it at that rate.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

benspeed83 said:


> Before - August 2013
> 
> 
> After - December 2015
> I was hit from behind by a high school kid - so hard it slammed me into the SUV in front of me. Took it from both ends. Ouch. And believe it or not the insurance company is paying almost 13k to fix it. I feel like they should have just salvaged it at that rate.


Are you alright!!??
surprised they didn't total it at that rate. After that much damage I wouldn't be inclined to keep it, fearing it wouldnt drive the same


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

No serious injuries from what I can tell but I am having some neck pain from the whiplash so I'm going to get that checked out. I'm starting to wonder if I should push the insurance company to salvage it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Dtrain12 said:


> After that much damage I wouldn't be inclined to keep it


Same here

GL man


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Same here
> 
> GL man


I tried to get the insurance company to salvage it but so far the repair estimates just don't justify it. There isn't any structural damage and the only body panels being replaced are the front and rear bumper and the hood. Plus some other expensive bits like the headlights and fan/radiator. The airbags didn't go off - which kept the estimate down.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Hey man .. Glad you are ok and not hurt - should get the whiplash checked out though .. Sorry to see your cc take it from both ends - you were kept safe, and that was the point, eh .. You should remove ALL of your mods, since they are not 'standard' parts and they wont reimburse without proof or get the insurance to pay the extra for your mods - you should get your receipts in order and submit them - or they'll just pay book value .. Time to shop for a new ride .. Good luck!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to put my Niche Targa 19" wheels up in the classifieds so if your interested then keep an eye out. The 8.5" fronts need new tires but the 9.5" rears have about 50 to 60% tread left. Fronts have some curb rash on them but rears are great. Both have genuine VW TPMS installed. $550 for everything - with free shipping to the continental 48.


----------

